# Bottle display.



## matthew lucier (Aug 19, 2021)

So, what do you think about a bottle chandelier.. made out of vintage acls? Oh my you didn't actually use collectable bottles did you? This is what I imagine someone saying... Figured it would be a good way to display.

Sent from my motorola one 5G UW ace using Tapatalk
View attachment 228811View attachment 228812


----------



## embe (Aug 19, 2021)

pics not showing for me?


----------



## willong (Aug 19, 2021)

embe said:


> pics not showing for me?


DITTO!


----------



## Jamdam (Aug 19, 2021)

Says I don’t have permission to view


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 20, 2021)

HEY! Down in front. I can't see.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 20, 2021)

matthew lucier said:


> So, what do you think about a bottle chandelier.. made out of vintage acls? Oh my you didn't actually use collectable bottles did you? This is what I imagine someone saying... Figured it would be a good way to display.
> 
> Sent from my motorola one 5G UW ace using Tapatalk
> View attachment 228811View attachment 228812


Same here.  Your photo is a dud and cannot be opened.


----------



## matthew lucier (Aug 20, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Same here. Your photo is a dud and cannot be opened.


Damn it man. Ok here I go again.
Vintage bottle chandelier.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my motorola one 5G UW ace using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 21, 2021)

matthew lucier said:


> Damn it man. Ok here I go again.
> Vintage bottle chandelier.
> 
> 
> ...


Success!  They look removable. First for me as far as seeing one. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## embe (Aug 21, 2021)

Wow...interesting...I like seeing what creative minds come up with


----------



## Dogo (Aug 21, 2021)

I bet you are the only one that has one!


----------



## matthew lucier (Aug 21, 2021)

I've wired it to change colors in "night light" mode and used water and food coloring for when you turn the 12w LED light on. They do look like you could remove them that's what I was shooting for. Everytime I look at it I want to pull the orange Fanta and drink it. I think it could sell some drinks at the concession stand or hanging over a pool table. 

Sent from my motorola one 5G UW ace using Tapatalk


----------



## relic rescuer (Aug 25, 2021)

matthew lucier said:


> Damn it man. Ok here I go again.
> Vintage bottle chandelier.
> 
> 
> ...


Just my opinion, but they should be spread further apart, so one could actually see the ones in the middle. But other than that I think that is a cool idea. Or if you could have them standing on top with light going up thru them that would be neat too. Kind of like a candelabra.


----------



## Palani (Aug 25, 2021)

Very interesting cool!


----------



## willong (Aug 25, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Success! They look removable. First for me as far as seeing one.


What he said!


----------



## Bohdan (Aug 25, 2021)

matthew lucier said:


> So, what do you think about a bottle chandelier.. made out of vintage acls? Oh my you didn't actually use collectable bottles did you? This is what I imagine someone saying... Figured it would be a good way to display.
> 
> Sent from my motorola one 5G UW ace using Tapatalk
> View attachment 228811View attachment 228812


or me


----------



## matthew lucier (Aug 26, 2021)

Bohdan said:


> or me


These are the replacement pic's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my motorola one 5G UW ace using Tapatalk


----------

